# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Nostoc 1.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, una maravilla se puede encontrar en cualquier lado solo hay que pararse a observar un poco, Nostoc la he encontrado este invierno en un pequeño charquito de una loza de hormigón, es una cianobacteria bastante bonita de ver al micro y aquí está el ejemplo. 
Picar en las fotos para verlas en tamaño original.







Seguirá...

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-ago-2017),Jonasino (27-jul-2017),Los terrines (24-jul-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo dos fotos más de Nostoc para acabar el tema.





Nostoc se compone de filamentos con células esféricas de color verde azuladas.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-ago-2017),HUESITO (25-jul-2017),Jonasino (27-jul-2017),perdiguera (25-jul-2017)

----------

